# comparing benches in LA



## 14HipClip (Aug 29, 2005)

who's bench do you like better..
players #6 - #10
between the Lakers and Clippers.

IMO- Clips starting line up blows away the Lakers.
I'm just concerned about this bench.
SLivingston
QRoss
ZRebraca
CWilcox
Singleton...

make me feel better about this.
Or should i start to hit the panic button now that the crickets are clickking and it doesn't appear that Baylor, Roeser and Dunleavy are going to make anymore important roster moves. Are they just penciling in the NBDL guys to fill the roster spots. 

Korolev (Yarik) and Schortsanitis (Baby Shaq) are just going to be NBDL guys if they make the journey to the NBA.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

umm sofo in the nbdl? how do u expect to feed him paying him that little

but anyways i see Dunleavy adding a Brunson and Moore before training camps to deepen our bench


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Our bench will be ok. Have you looked at the Lakers Bench? Its horrible. We will be fine.


----------



## 14HipClip (Aug 29, 2005)

qrichfan...
i know you're heart is in NY now... but come on..
Brunson and Moore ???
are you serious?
Sonics picked these guys up quick.

I thought the Clips might go after Gerald W. or JKapono (where's that BruinFan).


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

my heart in NY? nah . . . i meant a Brunson and a Moore as 2 journeymen who will come in and make an impact of the bench, not them 2 in particular


----------



## Kapt Clipper (Jul 9, 2005)

not to fear,hipclip...clipper's bench clearly better than the lakers in all positions...as for kapono, i'd love to have him as another 3pt threat, altho my first choice bruin choice is already gone (watson)...maybe we can steal dijon (i think i'm kiddin)


----------



## 14HipClip (Aug 29, 2005)

kapt clipper... watson was out of the price range for Roeser... not even a chance for him. I think the Clips have a chance for Kapono if Dunleavy thinks he'll play defense. The price is right.

qrichfan... you scare me. if you were building this team... i might become a laker fan.
don't get traded again for a saavy veteran. Brunson and Moore are journeymen at best and now they are well paid. The Clips didn't even try to keep Brunson or Moore. That kind of tells me that they want to get guys on the cheap. They'll go with some unknown guys that play defense. Singleton fits that bill. QRoss fits that bill... name me some guys that you think are journeymen that fit your bill.

I'm not getting scared yet... but i use the Fakers as a measuring stick because no one else in Los Angeles even talks clipper hoops until they play the fakers.
The fakers move radio stations to kLAC and they change the call letters.. the Clips should have their games broadcast over kLAC.. 1150 or whatever they get next season...Sterling just doesn't care about positive publicity. Clippers on kLAC 1150 radio.

anyway... i'm not scared about our bench... as long as those dieticians and physical therapist and strength guys for the clips can keep these guys healthy. 

I think with this starting line up and the way Dunleavy rotates his guys we should be in great shape. I still say the Clips need to start the season 8-2 out of the gate.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

The Lakers bench includes:

Bynum
Slava
Smush
Bobbit
Wafer
Walton
George
Jones

Thats the worse bench in the league. Lets stop comparing ourselves to the Lakers. We are shooting our goals too low. We are much better than our cross town rival. We need to get a 5-7 seed so we dont have to play the Spurs 1st rd.


----------



## Kapt Clipper (Jul 9, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> The Lakers bench includes:
> 
> Bynum
> Slava
> ...


i totally agree, dafranchise...the only player i would fear and take from the laker bench is luke!...i hope we make the playoffs at ANY seed!


----------



## +CrossOver+ (Sep 8, 2005)

Bring Korolev over, what team stashes a lotto pick ... don't have much depth at SF, Singleton sounds like a tweener forward. You know if they don't sign Korolev and Maggs gets hurt they'll just pick up some scrub. Everybody'll be thinking ... typical clippers


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Seriously, you guys need to quit worrying about the lakers, i'd rather compare them to the rockets or sonics or someone who'll actually make the playoffs.

The clippers will never get anywhere if they're only trying to compete with the lakers.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kapt Clipper said:


> i totally agree, dafranchise...the only player i would fear and take from the laker bench is luke!...i hope we make the playoffs at ANY seed!



Clippers at this point have nothing to fear of the Lakers bench.. Or lack of a bench.

Although I think Wafer is going to be a sleeper this season. I dont expect to see Bynum getting much if any play time at all. Which means theres no decent front court backup for the Lakers.. They have been so concerned with cap space in 2007, that they havent done anything worth while this offseason so far in my opinion. Although Brown could be a pleasent surprise for them.. I'm still skeptical.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

leidout said:


> Seriously, you guys need to quit worrying about the lakers, i'd rather compare them to the rockets or sonics or someone who'll actually make the playoffs.
> 
> The clippers will never get anywhere if they're only trying to compete with the lakers.



Comparing the Clippers to the sonics sounds fair... Comparing them to the Rockets is pretty funny though.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Comparing the Clippers to the sonics sounds fair... Comparing them to the Rockets is pretty funny though.


Yeah, but hey, if we're gonna compare, i'd rather be comparing to someone way better.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

I agree that backup SF is a little concern but when you think about it we can run a lot of 3 guard lineups with Kaman and Brand. I see Mike D using Livingston and Ross in a lot 3 guard lineups. Its gonna be a great year.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm not too worried about the Clips bench this season with the exception of one glaring omission: the lack of a veteran guard/shooter. The team brought in Cassell who will likely split time with Livingston at the point and can even play some SG when Livi is in the game, but who will they go to off the bench for any clutch shooting? We have Ross who will play solid minutes at that position, but he's more defensive-oriented and doesn't have very much range as of yet. Though he isn't a SG, signing Kapono would seem to take care of that problem. I'm assuming Singleton can play some SF, but Kapono would be nice to have as a deep threat when we need it. Another guy who also still available that I really like is Fred Hoiberg. He would definitely bring depth and reliable offense. Another big man might be nice as well, someone like maybe Tony Massenburg? Nothing sexy, just another vet who will come cheaply and can give you a little toughness off the bench.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

I believe Kapono is RFA. Who do u want to trade for him? Hoiberg has heart issues so he might not even play this year. From what I heard the Lakers are trading for Kapono.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

the lakers bench is full of too many sf's


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

DaFranchise said:


> I believe Kapono is RFA. Who do u want to trade for him? Hoiberg has heart issues so he might not even play this year. From what I heard the Lakers are trading for Kapono.



I heard that the Lakers are going after Kapono too.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

ClippersRuleLA said:


> the lakers bench is full of too many sf's


I know but thats what I heard. Dont forget its Mitch Kupchak. Its very possible


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

At this point I would be thrilled to see Pike back in a Clippers uniform. Nobody has the kind of range #52 has. :biggrin:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Showtime87 said:


> At this point I would be thrilled to see Pike back in a Clippers uniform. Nobody has the kind of range #52 has. :biggrin:



Good old Pike, how I miss his days as a Clipper.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

I loved Pike. I wish he would come back. Is he still in Chicago?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

DaFranchise said:


> I loved Pike. I wish he would come back. Is he still in Chicago?



Yeah, I think he has 1 year left on his contract.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

What would you guys think about someone like Wesley Person?


----------



## 14HipClip (Aug 29, 2005)

Wesley Person would be a great addition... but his price is too steep for Baylor, Roeser and Dunleavy.
Kapono is the right price.
If JK is a RFA then i don't know what other options are available. 
Clips have no trade value or bodies to even think about trading...
unless they trade a starter for more bodies and a starter.

Clips will go with what they have on paper. I think Korolev is coming. That will get the lineup to 12 players and then they'll fill 2 more spots with minimum wage guys that will participate in the NBDL for the Clips. It looks like the Clips and Lakes will share a NBDL team...maybe a Pacific Team that may include Sacto and GSW.

Massenburg would be a nice addition.. but i really believe the Clips will only add 2 more players that will make no more than $1.8M combined to keep their salary to the league mandated minimum spending range. Remember, the Sal Cap is or the luxury tax line is at $61M. Clips are currently at $49M.

Let's swing Kapono (sign and trade) for a draft choice, 2nd rounder in 2007.

Can't wait till October when camp opens.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

I don't know, Person made just a little over 1 mil last season and he didn't really do anything to up his value. But, I would probably take Kapono over him if a deal were possible.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Showtime87 said:


> What would you guys think about someone like Wesley Person?



Person is an old player but he still have some stuff left. One thing I noticed though with Person is that he didn't like the Clipper players. I recall he was always talking smack and acting like a ***** against the Clipper players.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

leidout said:


> Yeah, but hey, if we're gonna compare, i'd rather be comparing to someone way better.



While were at it.. I cant wait to see the Clippers take down the spurs! GO THE DISTANCE.


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

If the Lakers get spreewell, we will have a way better bench, that will give us 2 solid contributors off the bench, you guys say we have a horrible bench, yours is beyond garbage...


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Dunleavy will probably go only 9 deep with no injuires. I dont have a problem with Q Ross, Livingston, Wilcox and Rebracca on the bench. tehy have shooting in the starting lineup with Cassell and Mobley the need defense off the bench with Ross and Shaun. Then how many teams have a big guy who can come off the bench and command a double team with Rebracca. They got young energy players off the bench with Wilcox,Livingston,Singleton, Korelov?. That is what a bench should be to counter there starters. The only problem is injuries then the bench would be weak. But I remeber how bad the bench was suppose to be last year and they had alot of depth after everyone got time and showed what they could do. I will judge after games start. The Clippers do have a knack of finding guys out of no where and they become good NBa player, unfortuantely for other teams most the time.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Starbury03 said:


> The Clippers do have a knack of finding guys out of no where and they become good NBa player, unfortuantely for other teams most the time.



That before or after they Clippers don't resign the player and he goes off to a winning team?


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

LakerLunatic said:


> If the Lakers get spreewell, we will have a way better bench, that will give us 2 solid contributors off the bench, you guys say we have a horrible bench, yours is beyond garbage...


you are a lakerLUNATIC becuz spree is way past his prime and if you think the lakers will be good because they have PJack back your just an idiot. if PJack didnt take 4 future hof'ers to the promised land then i doubt he can do it with a pos bench and an overrated sf.

oh wait that's right you now have kareem to teach a waste of a draft pick how to play. 

if sprewell cant produce with garnett than he cant produce at all and you have to consider the whole "family bout to starve" situation.

who is the other good player of the bench? slava? wafer? SMUSH PARKER(who names their kid smush anyways?)?george? cook? WALTON?

and you think the clipper bench is crap. someone needs to look at their own team and think for a change than to go ahead criticizing

ps Kwame wont have these stats 15ppg 12 rpg 2apg 2.2bpg


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

LakerLunatic said:


> If the Lakers get spreewell, we will have a way better bench, that will give us 2 solid contributors off the bench, you guys say we have a horrible bench, yours is beyond garbage...


HA HA HA HA HA! Your name fits your crazy *** comments perfectly. Spree is your answer! Thats crazy. I hope you get Spree so he cancer your team. Maybe he will choke the hell out of Phil. Spree is done and your bench is horrible. Just having Livingston coming off the bench is better than your entire bench.


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

To bad the Lakers will have a better record, just like we have a better bench :banana:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

LakerLunatic said:


> To bad the Lakers will have a better record, just like we have a better bench :banana:


this should be a candidate for joke of the year


----------



## Lakers Own (Mar 3, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> HA HA HA HA HA! Your name fits your crazy *** comments perfectly. Spree is your answer! Thats crazy. I hope you get Spree so he cancer your team. Maybe he will choke the hell out of Phil. Spree is done and your bench is horrible. Just having Livingston coming off the bench is better than your entire bench.


Cuttino Mobley is worse than Spree in terms of "spreading cancer." Mobley is on his 4th team in as many years. Spree is also a much better player than Mobley. I'm not going to bad mouth Livingston because I believe he will be a good player. However the Lakers also have some players who will be good in the future. Livingston won't shine until Cassell is gone cause that washed up guy will take up his minutes. We also have more veterans who will understand their roles better. Either way, when the Lakers have a better record than the Clippers, you'll understand.


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> this should be a candidate for joke of the year



Your team should be a Candidate for joke of the past 10 years.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Keep this friendly...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

yup ok . . sorry this isnt NBA Live . . have fun having Maggs have LO fouled out and Brand taking a dump, litterally on Kwame


oh yeah sorry im not a wagon hopping fan like some people :jump: :rofl:


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Guys, this is a troll who should be ignored. Someone who was serious would actually try to post factual information, or at least start a half way decent debate instead of saying ridiculous things like Spree is better than mobley, etc. Hes obviously not serious, and just trying to bait you guys. Unless he actually posts something worthy of a factual debate, just ignore people like him.


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

I dont waste my time debating things that are obvious, im not a troll, im not going to waste my time, wait and see next year. Mags fouling Odom out?? AKA Cuttino Trying to guard Kobe...Wow that will be fun to watch.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Spree better than CAT? Please stop I just spit up my coffee on my desk when I read that. There is a reason why Spree hasnt been picked up? If he was that good dont you think the Lakers would have picked him up already. Spree is begging every team in the NBA to sign him. Yeah the Lakers will have a better record just like last year, huh?


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

wow you had a better record in ONE SEASON. Using your Logic, i could say, the Clippers have been the laughing stock of the NBA for the past 10 years, so how can they ever be good?

When we were winning Championships, your crappy team was drafting in the lottery, we had 1 bad season, dont think you will ever have a better record then us again in the near future.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

LakerLunatic said:


> wow you had a better record in ONE SEASON. Using your Logic, i could say, the Clippers have been the laughing stock of the NBA for the past 10 years, so how can they ever be good?
> 
> When we were winning Championships, your crappy team was drafting in the lottery, we had 1 bad season, dont think you will ever have a better record then us again in the near future.



damn you cant even stay on topic and he's the one not using logic lol ok
bottom line is our bench > lakers bench: lemme go position by position back ups:
PG: Danny Ewing, Shaun Livingston > Sasha?
SG: Quinton Ross, Danny Ewing > Wafer, Jumaine Jones, Profit
SF: James Singleton, Quinton Ross, Yaroslav Korolev > Walton, George, Jones
PF: Chris Wilcox, James Singleton > Slava, Cook
C: Zeljko > umm Vlade?


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Lakers Own said:


> Cuttino Mobley is worse than Spree in terms of "spreading cancer." Mobley is on his 4th team in as many years. Spree is also a much better player than Mobley. I'm not going to bad mouth Livingston because I believe he will be a good player. However the Lakers also have some players who will be good in the future. Livingston won't shine until Cassell is gone cause that washed up guy will take up his minutes. We also have more veterans who will understand their roles better. Either way, when the Lakers have a better record than the Clippers, you'll understand.


I can't believe I'm going to dignify this with a response, but It's so obviously asinine that I felt it necessary. Mobley isn't on his fourth team in as many years because he's a cancer, he's on his fourth team in as many years because he's still a viable commodity in this league unlike Sprewell. Orlando made a terrible trade for Christie and have regretted it ever since, Mobley only moved on from Sacramento because the Clippers were able to offer him more money than the Kings were willing to pay. 

Now, saying that Sprewell is a better is just plain wrong. I can't help but think that a lot of Lakers fans out there are still clinging to the image of a 24 year-old Sprewell when he averaged 24 ppg in Golden State. This is NOT the same guy! He's a 35 year-old rapidly declining _former_ star who has a history of being a distraction everywhere he's played. Why in the world would you want this guy on your team? He is not a difference maker anymore, nor is he worth the trouble he's going to bring. I'm just glad the Clips are steering clear of him and going with younger, hungrier players who are actually coachable and want to win. Despite what he tries to make people believe, Spree is all about Spree, always has been, always will be.


----------



## 14HipClip (Aug 29, 2005)

:banana: 
Okay. I guess i get the picture.
NBA.com has the Clips at 21 - #10 in the West.
I hope the Lakers get Spree.. to go along with their lame bench. Unless Kup makes some miraculous trade since they have 2 rosters full of bodies, the "other" LA team will struggle and Kobe will have to really play out of his mind and still go home wondering "what if" i stuck to my guns and switched teams.

Clips may not pick up anyone else to bolster their bench, however, if this thin bench can stay healthy...or let's say, the first 8 players can have a relatively injury free 2005-2006 season.

I believe Singleton will surprise people. I think he is similar to a Rodman with more hops and touch from the outside but will board with the likes of a Brand. QRoss will be in there to play D and hit his occasional 18' J.

Here's to going for the #6 slot with this lineup.. Ewing and Korolev filling the 11th and 12th spot.

4 more weeks till the first pre-season game and then on to a new dimension of a team.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Doubt the clippers would go after spree after the debacle on live TV last year where he was shouting expletives to a clipper fan that was caught on tv....its the cause of there now being a few second delay in the broadcast, plus required an embarrasing apology on behalf of KTLA 5. 

People complain about cassel always asking for more money. This guy is one of the top 5-10 pg's in the league the past 10 years, probably top 3-5 for sure for someone who has actually played 10 years, yet he has never made over 6-7 million dollars when you have guys like derek fisher making that. Then you have spreewell making double that and complaining that he doesnt have enough to feed his kids or some ridiculous thing like that. 

Just to start an actual logical argument about the clipper and laker lineups, we can put it this way.

Starting Center - Kaman Vs. Mihm Advantage Clippers. Mihm wasnt that spectacular even on a team that didnt have a lot of weapons. On many teams he would be a backup. 

Starting PF - Brand vs. Kwame Advantage Clippers. No need for any comparison here.

Starting SF - Maggette vs. Odom EVEN. Maggette puts up more points, keeps his head in the game more, Odom has a better all around game, but struggles to play with Bryant. 

Starting SG - Mobley vs. Kobe. Advantage Lakers. No need for comparison here.

Starting PG - Cassel Vs. Mckkie. Advantage Clippers. ALMOST no need for comparision here, yet the fact that mcckie doesnt have to be as good a PG in the triangle, makes it closer...yet clearly cassell is better.

Backup Center - Rebraca vs. Slava. Advantage Clippers. Lakers will most likely use a rotation here, but lets just say slava will be the first 5 off of the bench. Rebraca would probably start on the lakers, so to say he is better than slava is an understatement.

Backup Power FOrward - Wilcox vs. Cook. Advantage Clippers. Another no brainer here. Neither are great defenders at the position, and each have different strong points. Cook with shooting, wilcox with athleticism, but Wilcox again is someone that most likely would be starting on the Lakers. 

Backup Small foward - George vs. Singleton. Advantage Lakers. Again, this is a position that each team will have a huge rotation on, but we have to pick someone to compare. George, IF he stays healthy is somenoe you can count on for 5-7 points. Singleton definately a higher ceiling on him, but since hes never played in the NBA, you cant give him too much credit yet.

Backup Shooting guard - Ross vs. Walton- Advantage Clippers. Walton is out of position here kind of, but we have to put him somewhere with so many SF on the lakers. Walton has his moments but is a huge liability deffesnively. 

Backup Point guard - Livingston vs. Lakers scrubs - Advantage Clippers. I dont mean scrubs in a disrespectful way, but how else would you describe sasha, bobbit and smush?

Third String Center - TBD. vs. TBD. Even. Neither the clippers nor lakers have a 3rd string center at this time.

Third string PF - TBD vs. TBD. Ditto above unless im missing someone. (of course different players will be rotated in these spots that were already mentioned above)

Third string SF - Korolev vs. Jones Advantage Lakers. Lakers have about 1000 Sf's, we could go to like 4th and 5th string...

Third String SG - TBD Vs. Wafer? Even. a veteren guy here would probably be about the same as wafer.

Third string PG - Ewing vs. Lakers guys Even. Ewing hasnt proven anything, neither has the lakers guys. 

Anyway, barring any unforseen roster moves, this is how it most likely will shake down. Clippers first team and second team have overwhelming advantages over their laker counterparts, while the laker 3rd string OWNZ the clippers.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> damn you cant even stay on topic and he's the one not using logic lol ok
> bottom line is our bench > lakers bench: lemme go position by position back ups:
> PG: Danny Ewing, Shaun Livingston > Sasha?
> SG: Quinton Ross, Danny Ewing > Wafer, Jumaine Jones, Profit
> ...



Hands down.. I'm a fan of both the Clippers and Lakers. And I watched most of all games from both teams even recording games when they conflicted with each other. 

The Lakers bench is in serious trouble. Am I saying the Clippers bench is something impressive? No I'm not, but I'd take it in a heart beat over the bench he Lakers currently have. Quinton Ross is one of my favorite new comers, on the defensive end. But I think Wafer (if he can keep his attitude in check, were talking about a HUGE problem area for Wafer), I think wafer can be in the same ball park as Ross next season if his stupid personality doesn't screw his progress up. Thats again is a BIG if.

Slava is decent, but he is hurt to often and inconsistant. Perhaps in the triangle he might become a little more effecient, but at this rate Id do just about anything to get him and the biggest softy in the NBA Brian Cook out of the Lakers lineup.. 

Shaun Livingston off the bench hands down would destory Sasha in every category but one.. Health.. If Shaun cant make it through a game without spraning his finger or something stupid he is going to miss half a season again. I'd like to see Shaun bulk up a little more, I mean he doesnt have to be huge.. Just enough to get some more meet on him and make him a little tougher. But hell, in my opinion you through Shaun in a wheelchair and he'd probably own Sasha.. I mean Wafer did everything durning the SPL and Sasha... An experianced NBA player... Well.. More experianced than most guys in the SPL didnt do much of anything but look horrific.

Jerome James, not much now.. But anyone who has followed Phil Jacksons career with the Lakers or before with the Bulls knows just how much Phil likes a player like james. He has a decent jump shot, extremly athlethic and fast, and good work ethics.. If he picks up the triangle fast, he would be one of the better bench warmers the Lakers have to offer. But still.. Probably not as effective as the Clippers bench rotations in his same position.

That being said do I think the Clippers have a chance at more wins next season? Yes, I do. There are many factors that most people already know about that will mainly influence the outcome of next season, in terms of rivalry between these two teams. Injuries on both teams.. Shaun going down, Corey going down, etc for the damaging amonts of time next season? Is Bryant, is Odom, is Mihm going down for long peroids of time? Who knows.. The Clippers have enough talent that if Corey goes down for 10 games, or 15 they can pull together and work out the issues on court and still get the wins nessicary.. Lakers lose Bryant... Well.. Im not exactly as confidant that they can pull it together... I guess thats where coaching comes in... Now the Lakers actually have a real coach again, I think most of the defensive bile the Lakers had last season is going to be taken care of.. And if... again a BIG if... Phil Jackson can get the most of out Brown.... The Lakers would have a much bigger case to make in terms of King of LA.

In my opinion there are far to many IF's going into next season.. I think the Clippers have a 57 percent chance of making the playoffs next season, and at this rate.. The Lakers without a soild full time PG, or backup C, Im going to say have maybe a 48 percent chance of making the playoffs.. Things could change, but the only reason I even give the Lakers that 48 percent is because of Kobe Bryant.. Love him, Hate him.. Wish he was dead, whatever.. Most the people that think he sucks, or will never be "good" enough to lead a team are homers desperate to find fault in anything the Lakers have or do. Kobe, running triangle, under the best coach in the game... Could be good for 10 more victorys next season, maybe more.. Depends on how well they "get" over each others issues.

Just my very long opinion though.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Starting Center - Kaman Vs. Mihm Advantage Clippers. Mihm wasnt that spectacular even on a team that didnt have a lot of weapons. On many teams he would be a backup.


Could agree more.. Kaman is FAR better than Kaman at this point and with Kamans youth has way better upside. Only problem with Kaman is injuries at this point, but I still have faith that Kaman will be one of the better centers in the game 5 years from now.



yamaneko said:


> Starting PF - Brand vs. Kwame Advantage Clippers. No need for any comparison here.


No need at all. I agree again. Elton Brand is a consistancey machine. When you need 20/15 a night, you arent going to ask Brown. Do I think Brown could become better? Yes, but right now he hasnt given me a SINGLE reason to have any faith in him. A guy like him with such natural abilities.. On both ends of the floor, runing his chances because he has such a horrible outlook and personality... Maybe he can grow up, show me the money as they say cause right now Im not buying into it. But he will be better than Brian Grant (The old and broken down Brian Grant the lakers had last season that is)



yamaneko said:


> Starting SF - Maggette vs. Odom EVEN. Maggette puts up more points, keeps his head in the game more, Odom has a better all around game, but struggles to play with Bryant.


Well the only reason I believe Odom struggled so much was because he was playing out of position the entire season. Odom isn't a PF.. He might be a big boy, but he was getting worked by real PF's all season and thats not what he is good at.. He is a natural ball handler. Much of the Lakers last season through faulty coaching seemed to look like they had no "clue" where they were supposed to be.. I think they are going to be about even, but in terms of benifiting the Lakers I think odom will be EXTREMLY productive this year, Phil Jackson is in love with Odom.. and I trust Phil.



yamaneko said:


> Starting SG - Mobley vs. Kobe. Advantage Lakers. No need for comparison here.


I agree totally.



yamaneko said:


> Starting PG - Cassel Vs. Mckkie. Advantage Clippers. ALMOST no need for comparision here, yet the fact that mcckie doesnt have to be as good a PG in the triangle, makes it closer...yet clearly cassell is better.


I agree ugh! The Lakers got McKie.. The guy is a great person.. Nice, caring, friendly.. Bla bla bla. He would have been GREAT 5 years ago, but he has lost a couple of steps in his game.. Is fairly slow, and never been much of a shooter like Cassell.. Although McKie at this point is still a better defender than Cassell, he doesnt have the overall game Cassell has and especally the running ofense department. Id say this is Cassells win all the way, but I think the Lakers for the money made a decent choice.. Not many options open right about now. That they could afford.



yamaneko said:


> Backup Center - Rebraca vs. Slava. Advantage Clippers. Lakers will most likely use a rotation here, but lets just say slava will be the first 5 off of the bench. Rebraca would probably start on the lakers, so to say he is better than slava is an understatement.


Agree again. I love Rebraca, and feel he is going to waste as a backup. He could be a decent starter with a little better conditioning. I think Clippers made out like bandits wiht the deal, and next season will show this more.



yamaneko said:


> Backup Power FOrward - Wilcox vs. Cook. Advantage Clippers. Another no brainer here. Neither are great defenders at the position, and each have different strong points. Cook with shooting, wilcox with athleticism, but Wilcox again is someone that most likely would be starting on the Lakers.


Cook makes me want to vomit. The guy is a soft pile of crap. Oh buy the guy can shoot outside jumpers and is good for a streak of four three pointers ever 35 five attempts. The guy is a pile of trash, and even though Wilcox didnt do much last season Id take a chance with him any day of the week.



yamaneko said:


> Backup Small foward - George vs. Singleton. Advantage Lakers. Again, this is a position that each team will have a huge rotation on, but we have to pick someone to compare. George, IF he stays healthy is somenoe you can count on for 5-7 points. Singleton definately a higher ceiling on him, but since hes never played in the NBA, you cant give him too much credit yet.



I agree with this one as well. George is also a very good defender, in fact thats all he is really good at.. He wasnt in shape most of last season but he came back towards the end after being off a year plus, so I think after some conditioning if George remains a Laker he would be decent as a bench warmer.




yamaneko said:


> Backup Shooting guard - Ross vs. Walton- Advantage Clippers. Walton is out of position here kind of, but we have to put him somewhere with so many SF on the lakers. Walton has his moments but is a huge liability deffesnively.


Walton is going to get ALOT more playing time this season and for good reason. He knows the triangle, and posses skills that Phil Jackson likes. I see Walton being night and day better this season, but still not better than Ross, so Id give the win to ross on defense alone.




yamaneko said:


> Third String SG - TBD Vs. Wafer? Even. a veteren guy here would probably be about the same as wafer.


Only disagreement so far. Wafer has got talent. He has probably one of the better shots I've seen on the Lakers, and can play Defense.. Although he is a little dirty and bad tempered. If he can keep himself in check, he is going to shock a lot of people next season. 



yamaneko said:


> Anyway, barring any unforseen roster moves, this is how it most likely will shake down. Clippers first team and second team have overwhelming advantages over their laker counterparts, while the laker 3rd string OWNZ the clippers.


Although I dont see it as being completely one sided in favor of the Clippers, I do forsee the Clippers having a better chance at the playoffs this season. I think coaching for the lakers could make a huge difference, although Jackson is rather unproven at taking a non-championship ready team, and making them winners I still have faith. 

I think its gonna be a fun season to watch and see how this turns out.


----------



## 14HipClip (Aug 29, 2005)

Clips just bolstered their bench.

I think it's time for the Lakers to sign spree to have a real good excuse for not making the playoffs.

Clips bench is way better than the Lakers.

#6-#10.
No contest peeps.

my only worry now is Jackson V Dunleavy.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

14HipClip said:


> Clips just bolstered their bench.
> 
> I think it's time for the fakers to sign spree to have a real good excuse for not making the playoffs.
> 
> ...


Jackson is unproven with a team that does not have Championship talent, no need for us to worry there.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

LakerLunatic said:
 

> wow you had a better record in ONE SEASON. Using your Logic, i could say, the Clippers have been the laughing stock of the NBA for the past 10 years, so how can they ever be good?
> 
> When we were winning Championships, your crappy team was drafting in the lottery, we had 1 bad season, dont think you will ever have a better record then us again in the near future.


Stop living in the past. I never said anything about the last 10 years. Im talking about who has the better starting 5 and bench in 05-06. I know you guys were dominant but you also threw it all way. You could still be winning championships but egos got in the way. Just be honest with yourself and look at both teams. Relax my LA rival, no need to get defensive. Are u getting so defensive because you are scared of the CLips this year?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> Stop living in the past. I never said anything about the last 10 years. Im talking about who has the better starting 5 and bench in 05-06. I know you guys were dominant but you also threw it all way. You could still be winning championships but egos got in the way. Just be honest with yourself and look at both teams. Relax my LA rival, no need to get defensive. Are u getting so defensive because you are scared of the CLips this year?



Although I agree with the line up aspect of your post I find it funny that your telling the guy that he is living in the past, but your living in a future that hasn't happened yet and maybe at all. As of right now the Clippers still havent won anything. A hand full of games over one of the worest Laker seasons in history is really nothing to be proud of.. 

Although I know what it's like to be a Clippers fan and my standards are somewhat lower than they should be.


----------

